# TNT-Stuffed mushrooms



## kadesma (Jan 30, 2008)

It was just the DH and my self for dinner tonight so I didn't have a lot to do being it was and easy soup and sammies..So I dug around in the refrigerator and got out some button mushrooms..Took off the stems and chopped them fine and added to them  some chopped pecans,parsley,garlic,dry thyme,salt,ground pepper, and some mascarpone, stuffed that into the caps and put them in a baking dish. I mixed a little heavy cream and bourbon and spooned that over the caps and then baked them in a 375 oven for 10 mins covered, uncovered them basted with the sauce and cooked 10 min more..uncovered this time..I put the resulting sauce on a plate and set the mushrooms on top..
Turned out pretty good..none left
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Jan 30, 2008)

Really.. Must you make me hungry when 
I've got hours to go before I can have dinner?  

Now I have to suffer (oh the pain) until I can get home
and cook something.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 30, 2008)

mushrooms? bourbon? cream? ooooooohhhhhh, that sounds fantastic! again, i wish i lived closer to you!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 30, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Really.. Must you make me hungry when
> I've got hours to go before I can have dinner?
> 
> Now I have to suffer (oh the pain) until I can get home
> and cook something.


Pds, so sorry there girlfriend...I humbly apologize I shall never do this to you again..Please forgive this old broad..

kadesma,repenting and changing her way...


----------



## kadesma (Jan 30, 2008)

Michelemarie said:


> mushrooms? bourbon? cream? ooooooohhhhhh, that sounds fantastic! again, i wish i lived closer to you!


It was yummy..Wished you were closer too..What fun that would be.
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you!  You made me laugh.  That's a good thing.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds great! Was it more of an appetizer dish to the soup and sammies?


----------



## kadesma (Jan 31, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Sounds great! Was it more of an appetizer dish to the soup and sammies?


Yes it was just an appy I didn't make a lot about 4 each..
kadesma


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 1, 2008)

Yummy sonding...


----------



## kadesma (Feb 1, 2008)

Jeff G. said:


> Yummy sonding...


Thanks Jeff, they tasted great.
kadesma


----------

